# Finnex planted+ 24/7 and Co2



## agro (Nov 29, 2013)

I turn on co2 hour before lights go on and off.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

My co2 runs from 7am to 7pm on the 24/7 cycle 18" to substrate. I could probably do 9am-7pm honestly but figure it cant hurt. Even with a paintball tank(regulated not asa valve) a 24oz lasts me about 2 months between fillups.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattinmd (Aug 16, 2014)

agro said:


> I turn on co2 hour before lights go on and off.



The 24/7 mode is never completely off. So this conventional advice is difficult to apply.


----------



## York1 (Dec 18, 2014)

mattinmd said:


> The 24/7 mode is never completely off. So this conventional advice is difficult to apply.


That is exactly why I posted.


----------



## MJB13 (Jun 30, 2015)

York1 said:


> That is exactly why I posted.


Brightest 8 hours


----------



## RainSong (Jun 30, 2011)

I asked Finnex the same questions and here is their response:

"You can add CO2 any time after 9pm - 3am."


----------



## Veritas (Aug 9, 2013)

I have mine come on at 6am and shut off around 11 pm.

playing around with it, trying to get it dialed in - as when I first started using the fixture - I had a green hair algae explosion


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Yeah really depends on the height of the tank. For me at 18" the par isn't even near 30 until after 9am, if i had it on a 12" tall tank I'd need it on much sooner, like 6am to get the tank at least kinda saturated by the time the par starts kicking in.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## York1 (Dec 18, 2014)

Thanks for the info . Im still getting use to the new light.


----------



## plantetra (May 17, 2014)

York1 said:


> Thanks for the info . Im still getting use to the new light.


Any suggestions yet? I used to have DIY CO2 which used to be on all the time. Now I am trying to figure out a good time to turn it on and off. There is chart that shows the PAR rating. Link below. I am going to do some calculation based on that. 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/10-lighting/871385-finnex-24-7-full-review.html


----------



## housekat (Jun 20, 2014)

HolyAngel said:


> the par isn't even near 30 until after 9am


I know this is an old thread--sorry. But could you explain to me what you mean by this?


----------



## Gtdad2 (Nov 21, 2010)

housekat said:


> I know this is an old thread--sorry. But could you explain to me what you mean by this?


This fixture simulates the movement of the sun throughout the day. It ramps up in the morning and down in the evening along with moonlights at night in 24/7 mode. It is also customizable.


----------



## bala819 (Jun 4, 2016)

This is a very useful review.

I am in a situation trying to decide whether Finnex LED for my 10 gallon, which I just started into live plant. Not sure if I should go with FugeRay Planted+ 20" or Planted+ 24/7 20", to go with low & med plants.

Seeing the actual images of both helps, but I am still having difficulty trying to decide.

Currently, drsfostersmith.com has Planted+ 24/7 20" on sales for $54.39 and aquacave.com has FugeRay Planted+ 20" for $69.95

For the beginner into live plants & for long run, can anyone share some opinion on which one I should get?

Thanks so much!


----------

